# Evolve Dna30 Cloned



## johan (28/2/14)

Source: http://www.avrmall.com/ishop/goods_detail.php?goodsIdx=12474#02

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (28/2/14)

What!!!!!!


----------



## Riaz (28/2/14)

its only a matter of time before everything gets cloned


----------



## BhavZ (28/2/14)

Riaz said:


> its only a matter of time before everything gets cloned



Definitely..


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/2/14)

but the DNA 20 took forever to be cloned , be on the look out for DNA 30 mod clones from china in the near future


----------



## johan (28/2/14)

With minimal add-ons this unit can ideally be used in a workbench setup apart from a box mod only.
In certain aspects some improvements over the DNA30 if you look at the data sheets (attached).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (1/3/14)

youtube of this 30W device


----------

